# FAQ: how to keep rhizomes before planting



## bingggo (20/7/15)

Hi folks,

I know this must be a frequent question for the newbie, but I couldn't find the answer.

In short, if someone has given me a few rhizomes in 15cm plant pots of potting mix, some with the bine/nodules poking out of the soil; how should I store them if I won't have an opportunity to plant for a few weeks?

Just put the pots out in the garden exposed to the elements - I'm in Hobart and its around 0-14 degrees most days.

Or put them in the fridge? Or cover up the bines poking out?

Thanks for any tips 

B


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (20/7/15)

Those are pretty small pots. I'd put them in the garage or somewhere a little warmer than outside. Frost can damage new rhizomes. Just make sure the soil has some moisture and you should be fine, don't overwater. They should be happy for a few weeks until you can get them in the ground.


----------



## hoppy2B (22/7/15)

I plant large rhizomes in the ground with no concerns. Smaller rhizomes that I am concerned about normally go on a window ledge inside where they will be warm. That is when I am trying to get a new variety started.

If I have a lot of pots I just leave them outside where I plan to grow them.


----------

